# JLC Master Compressor - Articulated Rubber Bracelet



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

I've owned a Jaeger-leCoultre Master Compressor Navy Seals Diver for just over a year now. I bought it on the leather strap but from the beginning was attracted to the articulated rubber bracelet. I've long hesitated about actually ordering one though, due to the ridiculously high price together with some sense that the rubber coating may not be too hard wearing (which at the price, is hard to contemplate).

Nevertheless, with the leather strap now wearing out and the JLC rubber dive strap not so practical and comfortable due to its thickness, I finally decided to do the 'ridiculous' and order the bracelet. It arrived a few days ago and I thought I'd share some pictures and first impressions.

After only the initial hours of ownership, I was _highly _impressed. I find it more comfortable so far than any bracelet I have owned. The rubber coating lends it a 'warmth' which you do not feel with steel and the fit is very good. I believe the butterfly clasp is steel, while the links are titanium (under the rubber) - at least the low weight strongly suggests this, which adds further to the wearing comfort. The overall balance of the watch on this bracelet is perfect.

The thickness of the bracelet and clasp seem just about perfect and not much more than the leather strap. I wear a shirt to work every day and expect that this will slip under the cuff easily, while not looking _so_ sporty that it is completely out of place (though many will argue that I shouldn't be wearing a diver on a rubber strap with a shirt anyway, however that's ultimately a question of personal style and taste and I'm quite comfotable bucking this sartorial 'norm').

The clasp looks classy and the release mechanism works adequately. The extension mechanism enables 4mm to be added to the length on either side by simply unfastening a pivoting latch within the clasp. I haven't had to use it so far, however I dare say it will come in useful.

Time will tell whether my initial reservations regarding this bracelet (the wear resistance of the rubber coating) will be unfounded or not, however for now I am very pleased indeed. I would highly recommend trying one of these to any MC owner.

Hope you enjoy the pictures:


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Looks like a very cool bracelet for that watch. Have any color photos?
I have a SS bracelet for my Reverso and it is also super comfortable - moreso than my VC Overseas bracelet. The micro adjuster is also key. 


Sent from my 16M


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

plastique999 said:


> Looks like a very cool bracelet for that watch. Have any color photos?
> I have a SS bracelet for my Reverso and it is also super comfortable - moreso than my VC Overseas bracelet. The micro adjuster is also key.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Thanks! I shot it in black & white, as the wood of the furniture in the room tends to reflect on the polished surfaces leaving distracting colours in the image. The watch is pretty monochrome anyway (only hint of colour is the red arrow on the reverse of the compressor key), so the black & white photography seems to give it more punch.


----------



## SwissWrist (May 21, 2014)

I agree it is the most comfortable bracelet I ever had. I have it on my reverso and would love it on my MCD. Price is what is holding me back.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

SwissWrist said:


> I agree it is the most comfortable bracelet I ever had. I have it on my reverso and would love it on my MCD. Price is what is holding me back.


Any pics on the Reverso?
I'd like one on mine... Where'd you order it?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## SwissWrist (May 21, 2014)

It is a reverso squadra and it came with the articulated rubber bracelet.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

SwissWrist said:


> It is a reverso squadra and it came with the articulated rubber bracelet.


Perfect!
I have the Hometime Squadra as well! I guess I'll check with the dealer first on price. But I wonder if there is a secondhand source that may be cheaper. 
Beautiful strap guys!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## SwissWrist (May 21, 2014)

I unfortunately just missed out on a brand new one that sold on eBay for $850US which is a steal. This was for my MCD though. It wouldn't fit the Reverso.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Agreed that the rubber bracelet is extremely comfortable. I also like that JLC was smart enough to add some bracelet adjustments in the butterfly clasps in case your wrist swells a bit in very small increments.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

I Just got the bracelet today as well and love it, really love the micro adjust in the clasp...If i didn't read it here i would never have known the clasp adjusts....lol....its not that evident. Mine also came with the strange but kinda cool "clasp condom".....not sure what they are called.


----------



## Ranger822 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have had my JLC MC Seals w/articulated rubber bracelet for about three years now. I concur - very comfortable and my favorite of all the straps I bought for the JLC MC Seals. I think what really ties it all together is the previous points made about the comfort, the "warmth" of the rubber, quiet, doesn't ever scratch the links (though the butterfly clasp does scratch a bit), and the links that attach to the lugs fit flush - this completes the integration of band around your wrist without see thru gaps with some of the aftermarket straps I have bought to swap in and out. I laugh now because I paid a lot of money for the OEM straps and basically never use them - no need - the articulate bracelet is simply the best all-round choice for me.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

While it's not a Master Compress here's my Deep Sea Vintage on a master compress rubber strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

ericfeuer said:


> I Just got the bracelet today as well and love it, really love the micro adjust in the clasp...If i didn't read it here i would never have known the clasp adjusts....lol....its not that evident. Mine also came with the strange but kinda cool "clasp condom".....not sure what they are called.
> 
> View attachment 6593106
> View attachment 6593114


What the heck is that black buckle thing??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Hahaha buckle condom.... 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Navy seals chronograph GMT on NATO strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tieto (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I've searched through threads on shortening the articulated rubber bralecet, with little luck. Mine has never been used in original length, and I'd need to take a few pieces off to make it fit. The screws seem very tight and do not open. Of course, I don't want to use excess force. How have you managed with this?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

i used to have one, and used to adjust by myself, with an apropriate screwdriver.... but the screws went marked.

regards


----------



## tieto (Sep 28, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> i used to have one, and used to adjust by myself, with an apropriate screwdriver.... but the screws went marked.
> 
> regards


Thanks for the answer. I took the bracelet to my watchmaker, even he wasn't able to open it. There seems to be screw locking glue, since the screws are so very tight. You could heat it, as with screw locking glues typically, but the rubber makes it impossible. Wouldn't want to send the thing to Switzerland for such a small job.


----------



## JoaquinMex (Oct 23, 2014)

I love the looks of the articulated rubber bracelet! However i chose to wear mine with an Isofrane as I am more used to this type of rubber strap.
Tieto : it is very hard to remove the screws if they were placed with Loctite. Some watchmakers in major cities have experience doing this for reasonable fees. I used Stoll & Co in Dayton for this with good results - super professional.


----------



## choas06 (Dec 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to adjust the 4mm micro adjustment at the clasp? I just can’t figure it out.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

choas06 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to adjust the 4mm micro adjustment at the clasp? I just can’t figure it out.


Each end of the clasp flips out from underneath. 

I show it on the 6:41 mark of this video 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

